# RIP Kayleigh



## Trevor3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Haven't been on here for a while because of health problems, but I had to let someone know about my corn 'Kayleigh', she was my 1st snake, when I got up this morning, she'd died in the night. She'd been eating fine, shedding fine, everything fine, don't know what had happened. It was the first time handling a dead snake, those of you that have had that upsetting experience, will know how awful it feels to handle. She was 10 years old and getting on for 7ft, down to 5 snakes now.
RIP & bye Kayleigh.


----------



## Legless4Life (Jun 2, 2016)

I've heard of this happening all the time. Sorry ;(


----------

